# LF: Plumbing Help



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a garberator attached to the sink which doesnt work. I need it removed and the sink plumbed properly. If someone can PM me and give me an estimate or quote, it would be awesome.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not just replace the garberator....or are you going to use that switch and power source for another tank 
Its an easy job either way ...easiest to replace ( would be same price doing it yourself ( not a hard job ) as it would to have a plumber come in and remove and bypass it.
If you bypass it you have to buy--proper insert ( thing thats in your sink that plug sits into as the one for the garberator is usually different ) --short piece of pipe -- an elbow--- and don't forget the dish washer drain hose if you have one as it normally hooks into the garberator. That done by any trades man will cost ya more than just putting in a garberator. ( labour plus parts ) Time is money ...
That said... how ya doin .


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Why not just replace the garberator....or are you going to use that switch and power source for another tank
> Its an easy job either way ...easiest to replace ( would be same price doing it yourself ( not a hard job ) as it would to have a plumber come in and remove and bypass it.
> If you bypass it you have to buy--proper insert ( thing thats in your sink that plug sits into as the one for the garberator is usually different ) --short piece of pipe -- an elbow--- and don't forget the dish washer drain hose if you have one as it normally hooks into the garberator. That done by any trades man will cost ya more than just putting in a garberator. ( labour plus parts ) Time is money ...
> That said... how ya doin .


I agree, just go to Rona they have the cheapest one for $130 and you can just replace it with. If you still want to have it remove then pm me, I can do it for you tomorrow.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow! thats very reliable information Bill. I will look into some garberators and see which ones I need to buy and then I can PM either you or hondas3000


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Smiladon. Sometime it just siezed if you don't turn it on once for a while. Happen to mine once - gave it a good twist and it worked again.

Try diconnect the power and give the cutter head a good twist - make sure power is out!!! DON'T do it it you are not aboslutely sure that power is out or you could loose some fingers.

Otherwise it is relatively easy to drop it down and pop a new one in for may be around $100?

Russ (Gimlid) is can do plumbing. Right Russ


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hi Smiladon. Sometime it just siezed if you don't turn it on once for a while. Happen to mine once - gave it a good twist and it worked again.
> 
> Try diconnect the power and give the cutter head a good twist - make sure power is out!!! DON'T do it it you are not aboslutely sure that power is out or you could loose some fingers.
> 
> ...


I read up on how to do this safely yesterday night. I can also use a wooden spoon to do this so that I dont loose my fingers 
I also looked up online and found the cheapest one to be $120 which is not too bad of a price.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I read up on how to do this safely yesterday night. I can also use a wooden spoon to do this so that I dont loose my fingers
> I also looked up online and found the cheapest one to be $120 which is not too bad of a price.


There is a "key " that comes with all garberators...it is like an allen key . You place it in the bottom of the unit ( actually the shaft the cutter / rotates on ) ..use this key or allen wrench to turn the motor wiggle back and forth rather that crank in one direction only.

*good call gklaw *...I toatally gaped that one out yet have done it several times to unstick mine.Though its safer from the bottom...

Hey tiger ...does it leak or just make a hum when ya hit the switch ? usually they fail when the bearing goes but will still work though will leak through the bottom at the exposed shaft. ( where the key would go )....do you drain your tanks into that side of the sink ? ...not the best side to do it as the fine sand particals can cause the garberator to sieze or seal to fail prematurely.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried to repair it yesterday and didn't help.

I pushed in the red button and it was humming for a few seconds and the button came back out. I tried to find the allen shaft, but I found nothing. I used a wooden spoon from the top to try to spin it, but I broke the spoon instead 

I dont drain fish water in kitchen sink. I use the bathroom sink for that 
The garburator was not working from day 1 (when I moved into the apartment). I got conned by my realtor since she was really working for them and not for us...I am still pissed off about it. I wanted to get an inspector in the apartment to check for things, but she kept avoiding it and wouldn't let me do it...



Aquaman said:


> There is a "key " that comes with all garberators...it is like an allen key . You place it in the bottom of the unit ( actually the shaft the cutter / rotates on ) ..use this key or allen wrench to turn the motor wiggle back and forth rather that crank in one direction only.
> 
> *good call gklaw *...I toatally gaped that one out yet have done it several times to unstick mine.Though its safer from the bottom...
> 
> Hey tiger ...does it leak or just make a hum when ya hit the switch ? usually they fail when the bearing goes but will still work though will leak through the bottom at the exposed shaft. ( where the key would go )....do you drain your tanks into that side of the sink ? ...not the best side to do it as the fine sand particals can cause the garberator to sieze or seal to fail prematurely.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like the motor still want to run but something probably rusted in. YOu can try a last sesort to spray some anitirust lubricant in there - Princess Auto has some nature biodegradable stuff that work well on rusted surface.

Or pour a cup of vegetable oil in and try to let it it spin and reset a few time.

Hopefully that could loosen the rust. Otherwise, likely best to replace one shy from having to take the motor apart to fix the bearing or something.

Good luck.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Or you have something stuck in the blades. I had that ones. If you hear it humming just might be a piece of plastic. I was using the pot washer Iwas young) and it ate it, then stopped working. I had a friend come over and fix it for me and my parents didn't even know.*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the support and help everyone.
I know I didn't update this thread right away...so please forgive me for my laziness.

There were 2 problems:
1. Garberator was stuck because it wasn't used for 2 years
2. There was a metal piece inside the garberator (just like what Trouble mentioned above)

Bill (Aquaman) came over with a "key"/wrench thing and he used it to turn the blades from the bottom. Once that was done, the humming noise was gone, but when I turned it on, there was a LOUD noise...as if it was broken. He put his hand in and took out a metal piece...almost like a nail and once that was out, the garberator worked fine.
This also in-turn fixed the dish-washer because the water can now go through freely. 

If I only took the initiative and did this early, I could have prevented the massive damage to the floor (which still needs to be fixed).

Thanks Bill for your help. Very reliable and jolly guy


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very good news about the garburator fix. Isn't Bill amazing? He helped us make my son's desk higher, too. Very kindhearted and skilled -- a wonderful pairing of qualities, especially in a friend. 



Smiladon said:


> Thanks for all the support and help everyone.
> I know I didn't update this thread right away...so please forgive me for my laziness.
> 
> There were 2 problems:
> ...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Morainy said:


> That's very good news about the garburator fix. Isn't Bill amazing? He helped us make my son's desk higher, too. Very kindhearted and skilled -- a wonderful pairing of qualities, especially in a friend.


I totally Agree 

Thanks again Bill! You are the best


----------

